# ultrasound guidance for injections



## Bella Cullen (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello, 
Can someone tell me if there are specific diagnoses codes payable for 76942 when billing for injection procedures of the shoulder, knee or elbow, and for 76880? 
Our office is considering purchasing an ultrasound machine for this and to use for 76880. Not sure on the guidelines for this does anyone have any info regarding this. 
I appreciate any help.
thank you


----------



## kathydaniel (Aug 20, 2010)

We've used these codes in our office and have been getting reimbursement.  My caution to you would be that there is growing discussion over the medical necessity of using ultrasound for needle placement and these may become bundled into the injection codes.


----------



## Lindsey Christmas (Sep 2, 2010)

We also use these codes in our office and have been receiving reimbursement as well.  However, we are new to using 76942 with 20610 and our physician wants to bill bilaterally.  MCR has sent us denials for "procedure code inconsistent with modifier used or valid modifier is missing" when billed with a 50.  From what I have found in attempted research is confusing.  So I guess my questions are; Can you bill 76942 bilaterally?  If so, do you use a 59 modifier to do so?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks.

Also for billing medicare bilaterally I bill the code 20610-RT on one line then 20610-LT on another line. And for Radiology codes I do the same and I don't have a problem getting paid. So I would suggest billing RT, LT rather than 50 modifier.


----------



## kathydaniel (Sep 3, 2010)

76942 has a MEU of 1 unit and modifier 50 is not allowed on this code.  We only bill this code once per session no matter how many injections are given.


----------

